# Grape Crushing - Old School



## Millzy64 (Feb 12, 2010)

This past fall I made a last minute decision to do a 3 gallon batch of
Port style wine. I wanted to try and make it in the most authentic style as
possible. I picked up a case of some nice Merlot grapes from Napa
(okay, not the usual Port grape, but they looked really good!) and
decided that I was going to have my daughter crush them the "old
fashioned way". It was a pretty cold day and she was a good sport
about it. You can see the video here (if I've done this right)http://tinypic.com/m/90rf5f/1 Thought you all might appreciate it. 

On a side note, it
came out pretty darn good and I can't wait to taste it after it has a
chance to age a while. I halted the fermentation with grain to bring it up to around 20% ABV, leaving some of the residual sugar to sweeten it.

http://tinypic.com/m/90rf5f/1


----------



## robie (Feb 12, 2010)

The video is fun. Seems like the whole, uncrushed grapes kept squirting back to the surface without ever getting crushed. Wonder how they would ever get all the grapes individually opened up, when doing the crushing inside a big, walk-around vat?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes it does look like those elusive grapes didnt want to get crushed that way!


----------



## peaches9324 (Feb 13, 2010)

child abuse


----------



## admiral (Feb 13, 2010)

Great idea, great video, great daughter. Thanks.


----------



## Millzy64 (Feb 13, 2010)

The video was the very first minutes of the crush. She stayed in there for about 10 minutes, determined to really crush them good. After that time, they were crushed better than any mechanical crusher I've ever used. It was a mash. At first I was thinking it wasn't going to work, but once she really got stomping, those grapes didn't stand a chance!


----------



## admiral (Feb 13, 2010)

I bet you are going to wish this was 6 gallons. Great memory.


----------



## Millzy64 (Feb 15, 2010)

I do regret not making a bigger batch. It tastes great already. Can't wait to see how it is after a year in the bottle, if makes it that long! LOL I made some Port style blackberry last year and I fortified it with brandy. I also fermented to dry and then back sweetened it. I came out pretty good but I had to add so much brandy to get it up to around 20% ABV that it really overpowered the berry flavors. I found that by halting the fermentation with the grain I could add less and keep that nice natural sweetness from the grapes. I can't wait until next fall to do it again, but on a larger scale.


----------



## rrawhide (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey Bob

Great video - gotta hand it to you daughter 

- do not think that mine would have done that. I bet she will be nowhere to be found with the 'bigger" batch next year. Maybe she could invite all her friends and have a 'stomp' with music.

Good job Bob

rrawhide


----------



## smokegrub (Feb 15, 2010)

: )


----------



## peaches9324 (Feb 15, 2010)

yea! have a grape crushing party! music and snacks..make it look like it's for their benefit!


----------



## Millzy64 (Feb 15, 2010)

Good idea. But I think I'm going to need a bigger bucket!


----------

